# Thanks



## Deedah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Nasty,

I'll be going for RAI (150 millicuries) Monday morning. I was told that with such a high dose of the stuff I'll be in the hospital for at least 3 days, possibly more. I'm as scared as ever, but I want you to know that every time I begin to panic I read both of your messages to me. The first is pure encouragement, the second is of your success - in spite of your thyroid issues.

I've vowed to use your words to my advantage. I'm (at the least) going to give it my best shot. I know that this journey will take me to places I've never been; but I'm determined to gain something from this crazy merry-go-round I've been on this past month.

You've given me the courage to endure. For that I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Happy/Healthy Thanksgiving, Deedah


----------

